# Self employed/children/residential...



## Luvvin-tarifa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, ok just a bit of advice if possible?

I am self employed in the Uk, I will be moving to Portugal in about 3 months, what I want to know is the following:

1. How do I register as self employed?
2. I do not earn much and initially it will be less when I move roughly €350 a month.
3. I have children who are coming with me would I get child benefit?
4. What order do I apply for things, residentia, fiscal, self employed etc?
5. I am also pregnant and as such obviously wont be doing much work towards the end of the year for a month or so how does this affect me?
6. I have only been self employed for a month in the UK as was made redundant last year and spent a period of time on income support then got fed up of being turned down for jobs so started my own business.
7. What do I do about the tax office in the UK? Will I have to pay tax in both countries if some of my income is earned from UK citizens?
8. Part of my potential PT income will be letting one of the cotages on the land I am going to be renting how do I work this with my income from services, and sales?
Sorry to ask so many questions, I keep looking at the portuguese social secirity site and to be honest am totally confused! I know I need to get an acountant so I suppose does anyone know one in the Coinbra region who speaks English?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You have a private message.


----------

